

How the Google EULA controversy shows the problems with lawyer written agreements - pelle
http://stakeventures.com/articles/2008/09/03/how-the-google-eula-controversy-shows-the-problems-with-lawyer-written-agreements

======
michael_dorfman
Of course the EULA should be written by a lawyer. Who else would you want
writing it?

The real message is: communicate with your lawyer. Make sure s/he understands
what you want, and make sure you understand what s/he writes.

